# Need Prayer



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello to all I am in need of prayer and direction I closed my electrical business and I'm in search for employment need the Lords direction and peace concerning any and all decisions made, my wife also has been diagnosed with some kind of quick moving cancer I did not know that until today when her father told me,we have really been getting attacked this last month. Its like one thing after the next boy one day last week I said what else can go wrong and boy something else went wrong. I read a devotional the other day its stated we don't shout for the victory we shout ''from the victory''. Wow that was powerful what I needed and need to remember. I have put my applications out now its time for GOD to move me where He needs me. PRAISE THE LORD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be riding this week with others to Austin on the MS 150 been watching the weather hopefully it will be great weather for the ride.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Melvinrod,

Sorry to hear of your trials. I pray that God will lead and guide you to the new job that he wants you to have. And I pray that God will give you and your wife comfort, peace and strength during this time and for the cancer to be defeated in Jesus' name.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for you and yours


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent Melvinrod.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Melvinrod. He has a plan, in his own time and in his own way. Keep seeking his face and thinking about what Job went through. You can do it. Nobody said this is going to be easy, just worth it. Prayers are going up for you and your wife. It is good knowing you have someone to turn to.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Heavenly Father, please lift up Melvin and show him the way through his discomfort. Father we know you are here to guide us in our lives and we thank you for all You do for us. God we ask that you will protect his wife as she endures her health issues.
In the sweet, precious name of Jesus Christ I pray. Amen.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers for you an you wife.*


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers headed your way bud towards whatever path God has planned as far as gainful employment but more importantly take care of your wife as well as you can right now.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Praying for you & your wife brother Melvin. In God's hands everything will work out according to his plan. Be strong my brother and hold fast to your faith in God. You two will be lifted up in prayer daily. Love you bro!


----------



## southtxspirit (Apr 10, 2012)

*Coming to you!!!*

Prayers to you Melvinrod!!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Lord, please help this family in their time of need. I pray that you will give them the strength to endure and resist any temptation from the evil one. I believe in you Lord. Please lessen the pain and worry that is affecting this family. In Gods name we pray, Amen.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreeing with all prayers. In Jesus name. Amen. God Bless.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

prayers for you and your wife. The strongest opposition comes right before the victory-keep pressing in. Remember, the Lord never leaves you, nor forsakes you.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

I want to thank you all for your prayers and thoughts for my wife and I, its the Lord that holds us all together. Thank you all, Praise the Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

